# My October blog



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

So back in my May blog I mentioned the piano scherzi I had just composed and was going to submit for a annual university new music festival. Well, that sort of changed as last month I composed a 7 minute single movement piece for Euphonium and Piano and it turned out to be a really exciting and uniquely (for me) designed one. That festival only allows one submission and I discovered that there is a faculty euphonium specialist there that is willing to play submitted pieces. So I decided to send that composition instead (I can send the scherzi next year). I also sent the same euphonium piece to a regional professional meeting at a university that also has an outstanding euphonium specialist on their faculty (I know because I heard her play a fellow composer's piece a few years ago and she blew me away with her technique).

But meanwhile I got the "green light" from a very fine university faculty pianist to submit the scherzi to a national professional meeting and if the committee approves it, she said she'll play them. So I'm about to send that off in the next week.

And on another note I just got word that a faculty brass quintet in the Midwest will give my latest brass quintet piece (I posted a live performance of its middle movement on TC's "Today's Composers") its second performance next month.

And finally I've been having a bit of a rough time medical wise going through a procedure called TURP and then finding out that
the tissue cut out contained a decent amount of cancerous ones. So we'll see where this all leads to. But composing will still continue. I think I will start writing a very lively, rhythmic but not too hard to play String Orchestra piece next. But that's subject to change as my mind has been a bit scattered over the past couple of weeks.


----------

